
MIT's Amazing New App Lets You Program Any Object - vivekmgeorge
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3054389/mits-amazing-new-app-lets-you-program-any-object?partner=rss
======
vivekmgeorge
This feels like a complete game changer if they can actually get smart devices
to adopt their tech.

